# Comcast On-Demand Trouble



## thikr (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not very good with any electronics so I don't have many options (that I've tried) when I say my VOD (video on-demand) is stuck. It is stuck showing a message it normally shows when you stop a movie and wait too long saying:

_Your VOD session has timed out. Please select "OK" to return to TV or restart to continue your VOD session._

It comes in a blue box with white text and it comes up when I go to any On-Demand channel. The box is more pixelated than it usually is and it has the "Please Wait..." message come up after a while. So far I have tried:

1. Going to normal TV
2. Turning off the TV and Digital Box
3. Restarting the computer AND the digital box + TV (I have a cable modem so I thought this would help)
4. Slept a really long time (time seems to fix stuff sometimes)

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A call to Comcast would seem to be in order here. Sounds like you're no longer communicating with their VOD servers.


----------



## thikr (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks, I was really just seeing if I actually HAD to call comcast, I don't want to spend money making someone come out to my house when I can fix it for free.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This really sounds like an issue that Comcast will have to solve. If nothing changed at your end and this started happening, it's their problem to fix.


----------

